# mahjong/bookclub/ etc groups



## jensmart (Apr 1, 2013)

Hi, I am looking for groups in the Dainfern/Fourways area, for mid week daytime mahjong or book club, or craft or sewing, or anything that is around. Does anyone know of any?? Thanks


----------



## 2fargone (Jun 14, 2011)

Hi I would go check out the website Gumtree.co.za and then look under the Community section. There might be something there. 

Also once you move here you can always go to the book shops and see if they are holding any book clubs.


----------



## jensmart (Apr 1, 2013)

Thanks  I tried Gumtree a while ago and there is nothing, groups within Dainfern don't advertise, they have enough expats in the community to not need to and don't look outside much. I am looking for expats actually in the area, and I am here already, I am a newbie to this site not newbie to the country or newbie to being an expat, but thanks


----------



## ScottishLady (Oct 21, 2010)

Hey
You should try meetup dot com. They have few active groups in joburg. One of which is the book/film club and the expat group. They have on going activities during the week.
Ive joined them few times and some are really friendly and live in fourways.

Let me know how you get on


----------

